# Abused Cat Rescued Arizona Needs Forever Home



## louieshouse (Oct 22, 2005)

Milton needs to find a forever home. He has been abused and will require a massive amount of time spent getting to know him. Male cat, 10 pounds, mostly black with some white on him. He comes with his crate, hammock, litter box, food and water bowl. Adoption fee required to insure Milton is going to a good home and not to a freak, lab, or to be food for a snake. I will not ship him, as just driving him will upset him. I will only do driving distance of about 3 hours from Phx AZ. I would also like to see your home to ensure you are not a cat collector and you have the proper area set aside for him. You can always bring him back, he will always be welcome here.

Milton says:

I am very loving - lovable, but I talk a lot. Even when you don't want me too talk. I always answer when you talk to me.

I have had a hard life and I am scared of everything.

I was rescued from the pound by a rescue group that normally rescues rodents and rabbits, and are ill equipt to care for my issues and got in over their heads. They have cats, and I seem to like other cats.

I have been nutered and I do not spray.

I am litter box trained, but have accidents when I am scared.

I will hide if you let me loose in the house. I sleep in a big dog crate during the day, lounging on my hammock. My humans come to love on me and fuzz me every hour. I get wet food in the morning and at night with Content-UM by M&C dusted on top. It makes me calmer. I spend the night in the bathroom with toys.

I am afraid of you when you stand up, but love to be fuzzed when you're on you knees. (I like to be bowed to)

I am afraid of loud noises and hand waving.

I do not like to be picked up and carried.

I am young and high strung.

But still, even after everything, I will shove you hard to get some loving-see if you can catch me!


----------

